# suggestions for center-piece fish and amount of fish



## macKRAZY (Feb 15, 2012)

hey guys... i got my 2nd planted 75g going smoothly and i currently have 17 neon tetras and 9 pink danios... 
i would like to stock as many tetras as possible and MAYBE get a couple more danios... i also have 4 albino corys waiting their turn(will be putting them in last) and red cherry shrimp (very safe as they have many plants to hide in)

all levels, heat, filtration are meeting standards 

im wondering: 
- how many more tetras can i put?


and what are your suggestions
- what is a great center-piece fish for these 2 schools?


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm going to watch this, as I just bought a 75g tank myself.


----------



## macKRAZY (Feb 15, 2012)

nice! i hope to see pics in the future!


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

You could easily double the number of tetras that you have with no problems.

If you want to keep them schooling nicely, you could always go for Rams/_Apistogramma_ spp.


----------



## macKRAZY (Feb 15, 2012)

i been reading around and ive seen ppl put 100+ tetras in a 75g but thats it, no other schools.... 
along with the 9 danios and 4 cories... do u think 75 tetras will be too much? 


yea i been seeing rams in a lot of forums but im hoping for a larger fish... i know as big as an angelfish (i know angles wont last with tetras)

thx for the input


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

You should be fine with 75 Neons as well, provided you have ample filtration and don't overfeed, etc.

Be sure to keep up with your regular maintenance as well.



macKRAZY said:


> yea i been seeing rams in a lot of forums but im hoping for a larger fish... i know as big as an angelfish (i know angles wont last with tetras)


Other way around; your Neons will not last long with Angelfish. The Angelfish, on the other hand, will be very pleased.


----------



## macKRAZY (Feb 15, 2012)

Darkblade48 said:


> You should be fine with 75 Neons as well, provided you have ample filtration and don't overfeed, etc.
> 
> Be sure to keep up with your regular maintenance as well.
> 
> Other way around; your Neons will not last long with Angelfish. The Angelfish, on the other hand, will be very pleased.


yes my mistake... thats what i meant 

nice... 75 tetras will look amazing!


----------

